
Love in the Time of Facebook – An Analysis of Relationship Demographics on Facebook - panda88
http://www.adchap.com/blog/2009/04/10/love-in-the-time-of-facebook-%e2%80%93-an-analysis-of-relationship-demographics-on-facebook/
======
joeblubaugh
Seems to me that the 'most single' countries are also ones where women are
unlikely to have the same level of internet access as men and where women's
social position is considerably subservient to men's. There may also be an
element of 'youth skew.' Less-single countries seem to have a higher technical
sophistication in general, so there are likely more older not-single people
online there.

------
makeee
In some countries, reporting yourself as single may be less common because the
line between single and being in a relationship is somewhat blurry, at least
for younger demographics, and people don't want to be faced with the awkward
situation of having to decide when to change their relationship status. Easier
just to leave it blank. Just pointing out it may have nothing to do with
privacy concerns.

------
zitterbewegung
Numbers are probably skewed because people put false relationship data on
facebook.

~~~
eworoshow
My feeling is that the numbers are skewed because of the bias in the people
choosing to report their relationship status. For the countries with a low
number of reported single people, perhaps there is some stigma attached to
being single?

